

Ask HN: Movable Type or Wordpress for personal blog? - ScottWhigham

Goals for the blog: my personal space to store thoughts/bio about my company. It will be a professional feel; not have pics of my kids, etc. It will feature anything from tutorials to rants to startup stuff.<p>I want a clean feel that can be posted to from Windows Live Writer.<p>I want to be able to easily integrate Disqus or IntenseDebate.<p>I want to host on my own domain<p>-----------------------<p>I think all of the above are available/equal in WP and MT. What I don't know are the intangibles.<p>Any advice?
======
jeebusroxors
Here are some others to look into, as I do not like any of these:
<http://cactuswax.net/projects/failhouse/> <http://drupal.org>
<http://pyblosxom.sourceforge.net/>

------
zacharye
My vote is WP as well. There is tons of development around it so it's much
easier to cater to your needs.

------
noodle
i like wordpress mostly because the community is larger. MT is also fine, and
you can get the job done with either.

------
ScottWhigham
Thanks, all. I went w/ WP :)

